# I thought this was not FITA legal....



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Are we allowed a roof during Outdoor FITA shoots? I remember people enquiring about this a few years ago....


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Only when it's snowing gI think!!!! Ken


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

maybe some people just cant take the heat


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

where is the picture from? would be curios of fitas ruling on this


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

cdhunter said:


> where is the picture from? would be curios of fitas ruling on this


i'm betting on Australia, seeing all the Australia team shirts (the green and yellow ones). of course, depending on where you are, hot days in summer can possibly get up to around 45 degrees. i don't know about you, but i wouldn't complain if i was offered some shade in that kind of heat :wink:. i figure it's safety thing. you know, so that nobody dies (heat exhaustion, heat stroke, dehydration, you name it).


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

That is the range at Diamond Valley Archers near Melbourne, Aus. The actual canopy is behind the line, so while it provides shade, it is not over the line.


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Picture is very deceiving. I could have swear it was over the line. But be a nice range though


----------



## Rich V (Jan 12, 2006)

If they can do we can do! Interlake is going to have a sun shelter next year!


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

Rich V said:


> If they can do we can do! Interlake is going to have a sun shelter next year!


:banana::banana: let me Know when the work crew is needed can't wait it'll be nice to be able to shoot comfortably in the different elements


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

It is behind the line, and there are several other ranges in Australia that have them. The sun is very intense in Australia, and having this shade makes days a lot more bearable.
The range at DVA is probaly the nicest you will find anywhere. They have a paved shooting line(using material used for track and field), the shelter behind the line. A fulling serviced clubhouse with indoor range and assorted accories(Bow press, chronograph, paper tuner, etc) 24 target FITA Field course, 3-D range, etc, etc.


----------



## Travis VanDaele (Sep 30, 2002)

Legal until a good score is shot and someone will whine:mg:


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

Travis VanDaele said:


> Legal until a good score is shot and someone will whine:mg:


well then they may as well start because other than mine I haven't seen a bad score come out of Argyle. Even with those bad scores I still grouped in a tree at 90m


----------



## Carebare11 (Jun 11, 2008)

It is illegal, archer, field and targets are not allowed to be intentionaly put under shade. You really dont need that anyway, I have shot in Egypt with 56 degrees celcius and not had any probs, plus compounders sighs will be effected if there in shade and there targets not.......


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

care to show me where in the Fita regs you can find this statement, after all DVA has shot several fita stars with it in place.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

56 degrees.... kill me... kill me now!!! I would give up archery if I had to shoot in that....
I may even be interested in shooting some fita's outside if there were shade.:shade::shade:


----------



## Green Archer22 (Oct 27, 2007)

You Baby!!!!!!!!!:teeth:


----------



## xring_assassin (Jan 1, 2005)

I can't see why something that affect ALL the shooters would be ruled against. I can see if 50% of the shooters had a spiffy roof sunshade and the other 50% didn't - that could and should be ruled against. When it benefits the health and overall pleasure of shooting for ALL shooters - I can't see why there'd be an issue....but I'm no FITA judge.


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

I can't find it now but we had a thread going a while back about this. But I think the ruling is it can't be overhead but I guess behind and over is OK

The worry is not with the archers at the same shoot but more the fact that someone can shoot a really high score and break a FITA recourd and others who don't have the same luxury would be at a disadvantage.

Cheers,


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Xs24-7 said:


> It is behind the line, and there are several other ranges in Australia that have them. The sun is very intense in Australia, and having this shade makes days a lot more bearable.
> The range at DVA is probaly the nicest you will find anywhere. They have a paved shooting line(using material used for track and field), the shelter behind the line. A fulling serviced clubhouse with indoor range and assorted accories(Bow press, chronograph, paper tuner, etc) 24 target FITA Field course, 3-D range, etc, etc.


The set up at DVA is fantastic.

Here are a couple of photos I took at the recent 2008 Australian Open event.


----------



## 3DMARK (Mar 26, 2007)

Nice hand placement .........:teeth::teeth::teeth:


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

The more I look at the last pictures posted, the more I see this thing being right overhead. I would love to see an actual picture from the side....


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

hey i know a couple of people in those pictures!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

NockOn said:


> The more I look at the last pictures posted, the more I see this thing being right overhead. I would love to see an actual picture from the side....


Sorry I don't have any better ones. The overhead roof stops before the shooting line to maintain the FITA legality.


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

araz2114 said:


> 56 degrees.... kill me... kill me now!!!



BAH, WIMPS... that's not hot... THIS IS HOT!!!








That picture of me was taken somewhere near the Iraq/Kuwait border in August of 2006. It has not been "photo-shopped" though it is reading a false high because it is in the full sun.. It was actually _ONLY_ 142°F (61.11 °C) on the digital thermometer in the shade.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

araz2114 said:


> 56 degrees.... kill me... kill me now!!! I would give up archery if I had to shoot in that....
> I may even be interested in shooting some fita's outside if there were shade.:shade::shade:


araz has one of those cooshy jobs unlike most of us.
I work in a sweat box year round so standing on the line aint that bad:shade::darkbeer::darkbeer:after the shoot!


----------

